# question for those in long term relationship (2yr+)



## blue23 (Jul 16, 2011)

Do you watch porn?


----------



## ManDup (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't personally, but I firmly believe that if a woman expects that kind of commitment from a man, she should step up and be enough for him. Either that or find a guy who isn't in to porn in the first place. You can't lay down a rule like "no masturbation" unless you follow it with "you won't need to anymore, tiger."


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, I do (11 year marrige).

I don't do it much, but I do. Lately my wife has started watching with me a little, and that is rather exciting for a guy.

I do feel that moderation is required, and porn can NEVER replace a healthy relationship with your spouse.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

blue23 said:


> Do you watch porn?


Yes.

And, anticipating the natural follow-up question(s):

Yes, my wife knows.
No, she doesn't mind.
Yes, sometimes she watches with me.
She also will sometimes arrange for me to have the house to myself to view at my leisure and convenience (as opposed to having work around the presence and schedules of kid and other family members).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue23 (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks for your answers...
Grayson, does your wife do that on her own accord or did you ask her? how does that make you feel towards her?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Still remember the last porno the missus and I watched, Pirates or something, biggest porn production ever, and we were laughing our asses off as the acting was still sh-t

Could have used some of that budget to at least send them to acting school first for crying out loud


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

blue23 said:


> thanks for your answers...
> Grayson, does your wife do that on her own accord or did you ask her? how does that make you feel towards her?


She does it herself. The closest I've come to asking her to do that is, occasionally, if she and her aunt (who lives with us) are going somewhere, leaving the house to just me (without it being a case of giving me some "special alone time"), I'll ask her to text when they''re on their way home so that, if I do decide to take some "special alone time," I don't literally get caught with my pants down.

Makes me feel pretty darned lucky.


----------



## ManDup (Apr 22, 2011)

Let me add that in my previous marriage, I regularly used porn, masturbated, etc. My new wife is pretty much dtf at any time I want/need it, so I have found no need for this.


----------

